# Eingescannte Fotos/Dias drucken lassen



## Carndret (30. März 2003)

Ihr habt doch bestimmt schon mal eure Bilder auf einer CD zu Müller, Promarkt,... oder so geschickt um sie ausdrucken zu lassen, oder?
Da im Promarkt und Müller kein Fachberater ist bräuchte ich von euch ein paar Infos:

1. Welche Formate sind erlaubt. Mir ist z.B. PNG am liebsten (klein ohne Verluste) ?
2. Wie viel kostet das bzw. wo ist es am günstigsten?
3. Welche dpi Zahlen und Auflösungsverhältnisse (müssen sie alle gleich groß sein) sind erlaubt?
4. Muss ich die Bilder bestimmt ausrichten, oder darf ich sie im Hoch und Querformat durcheinander brennen?
5. Brauche ich zum Brennen eine bestimmte Foto-CD? Bei Promarkt z.b. stand ein Stapel Rohlinge, an dem man sich bedienen durfte und zusätzlich ein Zettel auf dem stand, dass es sich nicht loht die Rohlinge mitzunehmen, weil sie nur dort funktionieren (???).

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Hm, wollen wir mal anfangen. Also vorab sei gesagt, ich lasse meine BIlder bei meinem Fotohändler des Vertrauens entwickeln. Eigentlich kostet ein Abzug 40 Cent - aber ein bisschen gehandel (da ich viel entwicklen lass) und schon gab es mal 25% ! Das wäre die erste Möglichkeit!

Bilder die ins Labor gehen müssen ein Seitenverhältnis von 2:3 haben - viele Digitale Kameras fotografieren aber im Verhältnis 3:4 (meist die, die nicht als Profi-Klasse zu bezeichnen sind), was dazu führt, dass irgendwo ein bisschen abgeschnitten werden muss. Dies wird bei Müller z.B. direkt onlien gemacht, so dass man sehen kann, was wegfalen würde. Alternativ dazu, kann man die Bilder halt auch ein bisschen verzerren lassen, ist abe rnicht die beste Lösung.

Die Ausrichtung spiel keine Rolle, die Bilder werden schon richtig entwickelt. Der Automat erkennt schon, was die längste Seite ist! Außer du schickst ein quadratisches Foto ein und willst es auf 10x15 oder so haben, dann wird es wieder verzerrt oder "beschnitten". Die Dateigröße spiel auch keine Rolle. Hat halt nur mit der Qualität der Bilder zu tun. logisch, dass bilder von ner 4 MegaPixel kamera auf 10x15 besser sind als von ner 1,3 MP!

Zum Format kann ich nix sagen, da musst du mal gucken, was die Händler so angeben! Standardist aber eigentlich JPG oder TIFF wenn man direkt zum Händler geht auch! Verschicken würde ich Tiff´s nicht !


----------



## scholle (3. April 2003)

hola!

schau mal hier:
http://www.internet-print-service.de/

iss von photo-quelle und du kannst die bilder direkt per i-net schicken! ('download' -> da gibt es die software!)
ist eigentlich auch relativ günstig.

wenn, dann mach ich's immer da!


grüsse
scholle


----------

